# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Historia fillon në "Bellaçao" ...!

## Kreksi

Tek Ilo, në Restorantine tij "Bellaçao" në një lagje shishë te Parisit, perpos klienteve te huaj nga e tere bota, ne kete lokal te ngrohet me mikpritje nga ulqinaku, vinin aty shpeshe here edhe mysafir e vizitor te perkoheshem qe vinin kalimthi nga trojet shqiptare  per te vizituar qyetin e famshem, Parisin.

Në vitin 2006, hyn në lokaline Ilos edhe kryetari i bashkesis së Vushtrris, i shoqeruar nga një vendas i tij qe jetonte prej dekadash në Paris dhe ky vendos, pas nje vizite Parisit, te ndaleshin per te drekuar në restorantin "Bellaçao" me specialitete italiane ne pizeria...por edhe kuzhine franceze.

Ilo njohtohet me mysafirin nga Vushtrria, qe hera e parë ishte qe ndegjonte per kete qyteze. Klientet hecin dhe pas dy dite në lokalin e tij hyjn dy vajza te reja, afer te tridhjetave.
Pasi qe porositin dy pizza, An Lores i shkojne syt tek shqiponja dykrenare qe Ilo e mbante siper banakut. An Lori e shikon me habi dhe ngurron drejte Ilos e thotë " Shqiptar jeni" ?
- Po, i pergjigjet Ilo, po ju nga jeni ?
- Edhe une jam shqiptare- ia kthen An Lori e gëzuar !
- Nuk keni aksent fare, ju duhet te jeni franceze....
-Jo, unë kam lindur në Vushtrri, kam gjetur ne internet se ky vend është i shqiptareve, është vendlindja ime por asnjehere se kam shkelur me këmbë...
- Po pse ? - e pyet Ilo...
- Është histori e gjatë e teper e komplikuar...ia bënë An Lori.
Pastaj i kthehet e i trgon Ilos se si ajo ishte e adoptuar tek një familje franceze, 5 ditë pas lindjes se saj dhe se si ishte rritur tek keta prinder të dytë qe i konsideronte si babai dhe mami te vertete deri paar disa vitesh kur fillon lufta e fundit në Kosovë.

Sipas ligjit francez por edhe botror, emri i vendëlindjes nuk humbset kurresesi, edhe pse prinderit e saj adoptiv e kishin emruar ne emrin e tyre dhe kishte nenshteyesi franceze kjo vajzë, prap se prap emri i vendit te lindjes mbetej; Vushtrri !

-Po  mu para dy titve pata ketu Bashkiakun e Vushtrris, kjo po më habit dhe pas dy dite vini ju dhe më thuani se jeni shqiptare dhe  se keni lindur në Vushtrri, perpara as qe kam ndegjuar per kete vend, kjo me duket si e pabesueshme, dhe ne tjetren anë me thuani s asnjhere s'keni qene në në Kosove per te kerkuar origjinen tuaj... ! Ju po më befasoni...A keni kerkuar ndonjëhere origjnen tuaj, per ti kerkuar prinderit tuaj te vertetë ? - e pyet Ilo ?
- Jo, perpos në internet kam shtypur "vushtrri" dhe më ka  dalur se ky vend gjindet nË Kosovë, diku në Ballkan...me tej ende s'kam kerkuar por e kam ndermend te beje kerkime, kend e kam pasur baba, kend mami..;ta njohe se paku origjinen time se nga jam e ardhur ketu në Francë dhe si kam ardhur...
- Po prindet e tu adoptiv, te kane thene gjë, apo te kane fshehur origjinen tuaj ?
- Në fillim po, por dale ngadal me kane thene se une rrjedhi nga një familje shqiptare, per shkaqe "iks" te panjohura posa kam lindur, mami më ka hedhur diku buzë një lumi, afer plehrave, keshtu më ka thene babai im qe me ka rritur...
-Une se besoj se te kane gjetur në plehra, ia kthene Ilo, sa vajzë e  bukur qe jeni, pastaj se bsoj qe  femra shqiptare e ka bere kete gjë, ne nuk e  kemi  tradit një akt te tillë...aqë te ligë, duhet te kene qene  rrethana tjera, prandaj duhet te kerkoni te verteten...
- Po si ta gjëjë te verteten unë kur s'njohë njeri ketu në Paris, Kosova s'ka as ambasad as nuk eshte ende e pamvarun, ku t'ia nisi ?
- Unë mundem te ju ndihmoj, te thash; para dy ditesh ishte klient ketu ne kete vend ku je ulur edhe ti Bashkiaki i Vushtrris, ku don ti te kerkosh fatbaredhsi më të lumtur se kjo ditë ?
-Keni te drejtë, thotë An Lori, duhet ta shfrytzoj këtë kuancidencë, sikur se më thrret vendlindja ime, ka ardhur koha, tani i kam mbushur 27 vite, jam edhe  mjafë e pjekur. Më duhet te bejë diçka, vite te tera  i kam kaluar në dyshime e vujtje te thella në zemer mos te flas per vujtje mendore e psiqike e netet pa gjumë qe i kam kaluar deri me sot, më nuk mundem të rri duar kryq para kesaj drame qe mË ka ndodhur mua, dua ta perballoj te verteten sido te jete ajo, por edhe me ankthë...A thua, a mund ti gjeje prinderit  e mi te vertete ?
- Kush jane ata ? Ndoshta do e gjej vetem mamin, dihet qe sipas rrethanave qe me kan gjetur, ndoshta jam një "kopilicë" fëmij i pa deshiruar ?
E deshpruar e gati në, An Lori gjeti tek Ilos gurin filozofal, ndoshta shpresen e humbur apo mbeshtetjen e predestinuar !
- Ku ta gjëj une kete bashkiakun, i thotë An Lori, dhe po e gjeta, sa mund te me ndihmoje  e si do te më ndihmoje ai kur kane kaluar gati 30 vite, e mbaj mend se ne luften e fundit gjithqka ështe djegur, ndoshta edhe dokumentet e vendit te amzës ku kam lindur une, vetem ndoshta me ADN, kushtojn shtrenjte analizat, pastaj, pa  as nje dokument, ku t'ia filloj une e mjera ?
- Prit pakë, i thotë Ilo, do e marr në telefon une ate bashkevendasin tënd qe jeton ketu në Paris i cili e shoqeronte bashkiakun e Vushtrris, besoj se permes tij do arrini tek ai dhe do hapni dosjet, nese egzistojn ende...

----------


## SKIFTERI&12.05

shum interesante dona tregosh perfundimin.

----------

Kreksi (08-02-2018)

----------


## Kreksi

> shum interesante dona tregosh perfundimin.


...Patjeter...flmn...


P.S; neser posa te kthehem nga puna do vijoj te shkruaj  jeten e  An Lores...

----------


## Kreksi

Pas pakë  Ilo mori lidhjen telefonike me Arianin, emigrantin nag Vushtrrija i cili jetonte e punote prej vitesh ne Paris mirepo ishte koha e pushimeve, Gushti po afrohej dhe  si zogjet shtegtar edhe emigrantet ktheheshin ne folen e tyre per te kaluar se paku nje muaj ne gjirin e familjes. 

An Lori nuk e kuptonte as një fjalë se ç'bisedonin mes tyre Ilo e Ariani, me padurim priste se çdo ti thoshte Ilo nga kjo bised, kur Ilo mori lapsin dhe një copë leter, i beri shenje An Lorit qe te shenoje numrin e telefonit te saj, qe te lidhin kontaktete me te panjohurin...
Ne syt e An Lorit formoheshin shkendija te imta drite nga pasioni qe percillte biseden e dy bashkeatdhetarve te saj ne gjuhen shqipe qe per te ishte hera e parë qe ndegjonte se si flitej dhe qfarë ngjante gjuha shqipe.
Për An Lorin ishte një zbulim qe shtonte kurreshtje qe ne fjalet e para dhe lekundej si me krenari gezohej nga  e papritura. I hyri ne gjokës një guxim i fuqishem, ajo mendonte tani edhe me large diku ne te kalueren e saj, ku ndoshta ne femirin edeh ajo do ta kishte folur kete gjuhe te posadegjuar qe i dukej e pa krahasueshme me as nje gjuhe tjeter në botë...

"Po, po, te thash se kjo vajza është ketu para meje" i fliste Ilo ne telefon Arianit..."kjo ka ndermend të bëjë hulumtime per te gjetur origjinen e saj, thotë se është shqiptare dh se sipas te atit te saj adoptiv, si foshnje e kan gjetur buzë një lumi, afër një tube berllogu..."
Ariani ne anen tjeter i thotë Ilos;.."Ilo, kjo është punë delikate, ku ti dihet a ëstË shqiptare apo jo, se atje te ne ka patur pakë serbë, ose ku ti dihet asaj femre, s'ka qene e rehatshme, kjo po shifet nese e ka lene ashtu buzë lumit te shkreten, ne plehra, ...s'ka gjë më zi..e kupton ti " i thoshte Ariani. Megjithese ne ate kohë s'ka pasur berlloge fare me sa e mbaj mend une po tani na ka gjetur belaja me modernizmin se...veq qenë e berllog ka tani aty ne Vushtrri..ani kur te shef kjo frncezja kete sken, ka me u tmerrue edhe ma zi..."- ia bente Ariani ne telefon ku Ilo i kishte ngritur zerin me qellim qe te degjonte edhe An Lori...

"Degjo Arian, tani kjo vajza mezi rri në kembe ketu paar meje, i thash se do i ndihmoni per te gjetur se ksuh eshet dhe nga vjene, se paku ka lind ne bashkesin tenede, une jam prej Ulqini, po te ishte nga Ulqini kjo, menjehere do e dergoja ne Ulqin ne bashkesi per te hulumtuar se mos gjene ne ato dosje qe kan mbetur ndonje shenjë...pra me thuaj a mund ta orjentosh deri ne vushtrri tek bashkiaku, kjo se din fare shqipen, se paku ti ndihmoje dikushi atje"

"O po  e kuptoj unë problemin e saj mirë po ku me dit se çfare problemi do lind atje te ne, mua me njohin njerzit atje e po shkova me një vajz te pa nënë e pa baba fare, as emer e as mbiemer si dihen, ku me ia nis, dhe se besoj qe është shqiptare, ku i dihet, ndoshat ajo e shkreta mendon se është me origjin shqiptare, ndoshta e ama mund te jetë shqiptare e babai diçka tjeter, ndoshta babai shqiptar e  ëma serbe" ?
- Prit Arian pakë, te pyes kete vajzen, a mos ka ndonje dokument tjeter perpos emrit Vushtrri ?
An Lori i beri me dije Ilos se koheve te fundit babai i saj adoptiv eshet i pajtimit edhe ai qe te mirrej me kete kerkim, siç i kishte thene disa here asaj "unë te kam marru nga ai vend, une do te kthej prap aty ku te kam gjetur" por An Lori e deshpruar ende nuk e ksihte marrur kete guxim persiper kriheve te saj, vehten e ndiente si një lis pa rrënjë fare, pa origjinë pa identitet...pa te afermit e saj pa askendin ne kete botë...
Disa here Rolandi, i ati i saj adoptiv i kishte thene An Lorit, keto vitet e fundit, pas luftës së Kosovës, se a thua a ka mbijetuar luften apo jo e ema e An Lorit, a eshte gjallë apo e vdekur, a thua mos ka marrur diku arratin per ndonjë vend te larget te botes si refugjate...?
Nuk e lenin te qetë Rolandin keto skenat e luftes qe qfaqeshin ne rrjetet televizive te botes ku  një popull i tere kishte braktisur shtepit e tyre, disa te djegura, shumë te vrar e te lenduar, para syve i dilte e ema e An Lorit; krahet e hapur duke vrapuar, si ne mjegull, ne kerkim te lirisë apo te vajzes se saj te humbur ?
Një ditë, kah mesi i Prillit, një muaj pas fillimit te egzodit  kosovar,   Rolandi i kishte thene An Lorit, "nuk mundem më te duroj kete situat, nuk mund ta shofi më kete televizion...nuk dua as ti ndegjoj me lajmet,a s te lexoj gazetat" ...
"Pse, babi ?"- iu kishte pergjigjur An Lori...  ç'ke ti me keta shqiptaret e Kosoves ?
"Unë asgjë, bija ime, mirepo ti po..."

Ariani i thoshte Ilos në telefon se,  "menyra më e mirë do ishte te kkaloje permes një reporteri, një fotogafi qe bente video dhe si  gazetar ndoshta do kalonte më lehtë por edhe ne tjetren an do mbetej si deshmi, si dihet" i thoshte.."ai eshe i lidhun edhe me nje kanal televiziv"qe  s'ia dinte emrin.

----------


## honest

O Kreksi 
Vazhdo Mor Vlla Se Na Shkatrrove

----------

Kreksi (08-02-2018)

----------


## Kreksi

> O Kreksi 
> Vazhdo Mor Vlla Se Na Shkatrrove


...nuk po di kah te shqyhem perpara, jam edhe duke shkruar skenarin ne anen tjeter...lol !Mirepo gratis, nuk me interesojne leket... per mua rendesi ka se deri ku mund te shkoje humanizmi.
Tani secili mund te gjykoje te emen e An Lorit, jo ka bere keq, jo me mire keshtu se sa te kete mbytur...se ketej, ndodh qe shpeshehere ne plehra gjejne foshnje te mbytura ...pra ka edhe me keq..;nejse, historia vijon...

----------


## bindi

Pershendetje kreksi, histori e dhimbshme!...Po presim si do perfundoj!?...

----------

Kreksi (08-02-2018)

----------


## Kreksi

faq.3

Kur i kishin thënë An Lorit në prefekturen e saj se për te udhtuar në Kosovë, ajo s'kishte nevoj fare për viza e as per paseportë, ajo ishte mbetur e habitur...as 1000 kilometra se ndanin Kosoven nga Franca, Ariani i kishte thënë, pasi qe ksihin rënë ne kontakt permes Ilos në "Bellaçao" se atje në Vushtrri, ke edhe gjendarmerin franceze, njesoj si te ishe në Francë, pra mos u brengos se më nuk ka luftë atje...Kosova është e lirë !

Në fillim Rolandi, i ati i An Lorit, nuk ishte ne pajtim që Luani, kameramani i ri, një djalosh nga Prishtina, të hyje në jeten e tij private por më ne fund pranon edhe këtë propozim "e bëj kete per An Lorin" i thoshte kameramanit. Pleqria e bënte te veten, dikur para 27 vitesh, rrugen Paris- Vushtrri e kishte shkelur më një Peugeot(pezho) të bardh por tani si plakush kishte prer dy bileta pran agjencionit në sheshin Opera, dy bileta vetem shkuese në drejtim te Aeoroportit te Prishtinës. Vete me vete mendonte se ngjarja mund te  perfundoje aty edhe ku ka filluar, para gati tri dekadave.
An Lori dy ditë para se te niseshin në fluturim për në Prishtinë ajo kishte kontaktuar pranë "Institutit Nehandertal Genealogique Live", një profesor te njohur ne kete lami, specialist në ADN  i cili e kishte udhëzuar se si dhe se çfarë duhej ndermarrur  për te patur sukses kerkimi i prindërve përmes ADN-it. 
Profesori i ksihte thënë An Lorit se e pa muajtun është të gjendet një prind sot permes ADN-it, vetem neqoftëse njeri prej prindeve pranon te beje këtë test dhe ate pa qene fare i detyruar. Mandej ai i kishte thë asaj se ligjistraturen e atij vendit nuk e njeh fare dhe se nuk garantonte se do kete sukses kjo llojë eksedite ne kerkim te paternitetit apo maternitetit. 
Mirëpo An Lori e vendosur qê ishte, kishte blerë disa pako hermetike "modyla testi per ADN", qe nisej nga më të thjeshtat ku veprohej vetem  permes jargëve te gojes e gjere te ato më te sofistikuara për mbledhjen e qimeve te flokeve.
"Tani u bëre në rolin e një detektive" i thoshte me tallje Ariani kur An Lori nxori nga çanta disa pako testi te ADN-it..."njerzit do frigohen o An Lori, do thojnë se mos ke ardhur te kerkosh në  Vushtrri ndonjë njeri te kerkuar nga interpoli, ata te shkretit se dijn hallin tënd..." keshtu pra  Ariani u lëshua shpejtë në biseda më vajzën e re qe e konsideronte si një moter.

Dita e nisjes ishte caktuar, e Shtunde, do leshoheshin në Aeroportin e Prishtinës vetëm Rolandi dhe An Lori me Luanin kurse Ariani nisej me vetur per te arritur dy dite më vonë në Vushtrri. Mirëpo, të gjitha nevojat e para si hotelin dhe taksin  Ariani ua  kishte rezervuar permes telefonit tek kryebashkiaki i Vushtrris te cilin e kishte edhe mik. Ne fillai kryebashkiaku i kishte thënë Arianit se kjo kerkes do i nxjerrte telashe, jo atij personalishtë por qytetrve te kesaj qyteze te vogël që asnjëhere as ësndërr nuk e kishin parë se një ditë, pas tri dekadave gati, një vajz e lindur në këtë qytez dhe e zhdukur mënjëhere posa i kishte qelur syt do kthehej perseri ne vendlindje te saj në kerkim të prindve, dhe ate pa ditur as emër as mbiemer, kjo situat e shqetsonte bashkiakun, e si tere qytezen e tij ta pershkonte kjo rrëmuj ?

----------


## honest

Gjatjeta Kreksi 
Përfundo Vllau Jem Se Marova Shum Ndodhi Interesante 
Porkam Qef Ta Di Përfundimin 
Shpresoj Se Do Mbaron Pozitivisht

----------


## honest

Tung Kreksi 
Na E Ke Lan Omel 
Osht Ni Fjal Popullore Nga Tokat E Mia

----------


## Kreksi

Nga dritarja e avinit An Lori kerkonte më sy Kosovën, e mendonte si një vend të vogël nga lartë, deshironte qe fluturimi te perfundoje sa më parë. Ajo e mbylli një libër qe ishte duke lexuar mbi historikun e Vushtrris në gjuhen angleze, dhe kur doli ne pistene zbarkimit fuqishëm mori frymë.
- Po marrë perseri ajrë te Kosoves, duket se me ka munguar...leshoi An Lori duke e shiquar ne sy reagimin e Rolandit.


"Vushtrri, ose Vicianum (Zona e viçave) siç u quajt më parë me emrin e lashtë ilire të saj, është një vendbanim i lashtë popullsisë, e cila daton para Perandorisë Romake. Në fund të shekullit të parë pes, Viciana u pushtua nga Perandoria Romake. Gjatë pushtimit romak, Viciana zhvilluar një ekonomi të konsiderueshme dhe një kulturë të lulëzuar. Pas rënies së Perandorisë Romake, Viciana u transferua në sundimin bizantin. Pas Schism e Madhe e Kishës në 1054, shumica e popullsisë së Vushtrrisë mbetur katolike.
Në shekullin XIV Perandoria Osmane filloi të zgjerohet në Ballkan. Prania osmane në Vushtrri u regjistrua të parë në 1439. Krijimin e administratës osmane në Vushtrri për të prezantuar islamin komunës dhe ndërtimin e xhamive, bujtina, shkollat fetare dhe hamams (banjot publike) ndjekur. Midis shekullit 15-18, Vushtrri ishte një nga vendbanimet më të mëdha në Ballkan dhe ishte qendra e një Sanxhaku shumë të rëndësishme (njësi administrative) të Perandorisë Osmane.
Gjatë Luftës së Parë Botërore Vushtrria u pushtua nga Austro-Hungaria. Gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore Vushtrri u inkorporuar në të zonës gjermane të pushtimit. Në nëntor të vitit 1944, administrata komuniste jugosllave është themeluar.
Në mars 1989, autoritetet e shtetit serb shfuqizuar Kushtetuta e vitit 1974. Kjo çoi në një kryengritje të armatosur nga popullsia e Kosovës, organizuar nga Ushtria Çlirimtare e Kosovës (UÇK), e cila çoi në intervenimin nga forcat e NATO-s (mars-qershor 1999). Gjatë konfliktit, më shumë se 500 civilë shqiptarë u vranë në Vushtrri dhe zonën përreth dhe një tjetër 100 të humbur. Forcat e NATO-s hynë në Vushtrri më 16 qershor 1999."

 Dhe posa  kur doli perjashta mbi  pisten e zbarkimit fuqishëm ajo mori frymë.
- Po marrë perseri ajrë te Kosoves, duket se me ka munguar...leshoi An Lori duke e shiquar ne sy reagimin e Rolandit.
Dielli shkelqente këte pasdite te muajit Gushte, bënte vapë e madhe.

Posa dolen nga nga Aeroporti, An Lori e Rolandi moren një taksi qe i drejtonte për në Vushtrri, afer 40 kilometra qe shtrihej në fushen e madhe te Kosovës ne drejtim te veriut, jo largë Mitrovicës.
Taksi ndaloi para Hotel Kalaja qe ua kishte rezervuar Ariani ku zbriten te dy udhtarët, moren valigjet e tyre te vogla dhe u drejtuan drejt hyrjes së godines.
Ishin të lodhur nga udhtimi dhe vendosen qe të pushonin.
Dikur në mbremje dolen për te vizituar qytezen e vogël. Një rrugë këmbësore e ndante qytetin në dysh, në drejtim te perendimit Rolandit i shkuan syt tek ura e vjeter e kohes romake me plotë harqe, kete menjehere e njohu.
- Nuk paska ndryshuar fare,  tha Rolandi, lokalet dhe butikat qenkan ne vendet e tyre, as një shenjë lufte, vetem se vetura ka më shumë se dikur...prit pakë, i thoshte An Lorit, nese do ia arrij ta gjejë Komunen...me duket se aty ku eshte ai flamur aty, tani i kombeve te bashkuara. Njerzit më duken mË te veshur se dikur, ka shumë të rinjë.

An Lori nuk fliste fare, mendja i shkonte tek "lumi"... 
Njerzit  qe shetisnin  trotuarve shpeshë here kthenin koken  ne drejtim te dy te panjohurve qe shetisnin se bashku krahë për krahë, një vajz  e re më nje plakush, ku pas pakë ran ne sy dhe njerzit filluan te shtojne kurreshtjen e tyre; "kush janë keta dy, një plakë me një vajzë të re qe shetisn keshtu krahë për krah ne mes te qytetit ?

Jo largë qenderes, nja dy kilometra më tej, Rolandit iu kujtua se andej duhej te ishte lumi i qytetit, vendi ku i kishin thën se atje e kane gjetur An Lorin si foshnje, mbshtjellur në një batanije e vetmuar buzë lumit.

----------


## Kreksi

Derisa hecnin keshtu se bashku Rolandi e An Lori iu afruan bregut  të lumit. Papritmas zhurma e një vetures i shqetsoi dhe kthyen koken e panë se ishte nje automjet ushtarakë me ngjyrë te verdhë, siper se ciles valonte flamuri francez dhe me gerrma te medhaja shkruante "gjendarmeria nacionale" sa qe u habit Rolandi nga gëzimi...
- Qenkan tanet keta, me qon mallin si te isha në Francë tani...
- Po, Ariani më ka thene se ketu në Vushtrri është sektori francez, nderhyri An Lori dhe ua ktheu më një "bonzhur" ushtarakëve duke i pershendetur me dor..."Janë tanet qe komandojnë ketu...
- Pse, e ndieni vehten ende franceze edhe ketu ? ia preu Rolandi..;
- Babi, edhepse jam ne kerkim te identitit tim, pasi më vdiqë mami, ti e dine se ajo do mbetet per gjithemon mamai imi mirepo e ndjej te nevojsheme qe te njohë edhe mamin tim biologjikë, nese kjo eshte gjallë, nese jo, prape uen do kthehem në Francë dhe do mbetem gjithemon franceze.
Pas pakë perseri vetura ushtarake u kthye kahë te panjohurve dhe u ndal para tyre.
Një ushtar i pershendeti me dor.
- "Bonzhur" më duket se ndegjuam qe flisnit frengjishtë...dhe na pershendetet.

Makina u largua me zhurmen drejtë nje rruge te ngushte qe shpiente per ne qytet ndersa Rolandi e An Lori, pasi u maten nje cope here vijuan te hecin drejte bregut te lumit ku pasi e lane rrugen e shtruar me asfalt moren një rrugicë te vogël në mes  manave kaçave dhe shelgjeve  arrijten tek bregu i lumit të qetë ku mezi vrehej se ne cilen anë shkonte uji.
Duke hecur bregut lumit An Lori imagjinonte perseri atë skenen e tmerrshme. Papritmas tre kater qenë iu turren duke lehur dhe mesynë drejt tyre.
Rolandi me te shpejtë terhoqi pas shpines se tij An Lorin duke tentuar ta mbroje.
An Lori gerrmuset dhe kapë dy gur, i gjuan qentë ku ata menjehere ikin.

Nuk vonoi shumë dhe perseri makina ushtarake e gjendarmeris franceze u duk buzë lumit, duke parë një sken te tillë ku keta dy persona rrezikoheshin nga turma e qenve te qartun, dy gjendarm dolen me te shpejtë nga vetura dhe iu afruan qe t'iu dalin ne ndihmë.

Një ushtar i pershendeti me dor.
- "Bonzhur" më duket se ndegjuam qe flisnit frengjishtë...dhe na pershendetet më parë.
- Edhe ne jemi nga Franca, nderhyri Rolandi, kemi mberri sot pas dite ketu, dolem pakez te shetisim, te marrim ajër te paster...mbrenda ne qytet bene shumë vap e madhe.
- Ajër të pastert ketu, buzë ketij lumit ?
- Po, ia ktheu An Lori, po benim  një gjiro, kemi shprehi keshtu te hecim me babin edhe kur jemi në Francë, ne mberemje dalim e shetisim ne parkë.
- Mirëpo ketu buzë ktij lumi s'ka njeri, vetem ju dy te huaj, mandej edhe është vend jo aqë i lakmueshem, ka vetem mbeturina dhe klyshë e qenë perplotë të lënë pas dore ! 
Tjetri gjendarm ia priti; -mos ndoshta keni ardhur ketu te adaptoni qënë per ti marru me vete ne Francë, kujdes nag dogana, duhet te jen te vakcinuar me pare, mund te kafshoheni nga ndonje qen i çartun, nuk jane fare te vakcinum keta, i tha komandanti. Njerzit nga e tere rrethina vijne deh i leshojnë ketu klyshet e vëgjel..;qe te ne në Francë mund te kushtoje shtrenjtë një klysh i kesaj races...
- Nuk do rrijmi gjatë, i thotë An Lori, do kthehemi ne hotelin tonë.
- Keni ardhur ne vizit ndoshta tek ndonjë i yni ?
- Jo, është një qeshtje tjeter, tha Rolandi, neseër do paraqitemi tek kryebashkiaku mirepo perkthyesi yn do vije pas dy ditesh, kemi nevoj ndoshta per ndihmë...
- Ne jemi ketu ne sherbimin tuaj, per çfardo rasti drejtohuni ne komun tek administrata jonë, te gjithe flasin frengjishtë po edhe shqipë. Ne nuk mund t'ju lemi juve ketu, duhet te na percillni, do ju lemi ne qender, vend kemi ne vetur.

An Lorit filluan ti shkojnë lotet, e shkrehur në vaj Rolandi ia ferkonte shpinen, me fjalet; "mos qaj bija ime"mos qaj tani"
- Po më doli tani para syve mami, ta dhash fjalen se do ia kersas një shpullë mu në ftyrë, si ka mundur ? Si ka mundur të më braktise në këtë vend në plehra ?
Si ka mundësi ? Kush jam unë, ç'kam bërë te keqe qe te kem meriituar një sjellje te tillë ndaj asaj që më ka lindur ? E pa mujtur,  me ka braktisur si një klyshe edhe mua...! po e gjeta do ia fus një shuplakë !
Duke qarë më lotë në breg te lumit An Lori shikonte lumin e kthjelltë derisa Rolandi  ia fshinte lotët. Gjendarmet hapen deren e vetures dhe u futen mbrenda ku pas pakë me shpejtesi vetura mori drejtimin kah qyteti. 
Here pas here  gjendarmet e kthenin koken prapa te habitur pa kuptuar fare hidherimin e vajzes...

----------


## Troyan.

Vazhdo o Kreksi vazhdo....  :ngerdheshje:

----------

Kreksi (08-02-2018)

----------


## Kreksi

> Vazhdo o Kreksi vazhdo....


...he he, kur na kan qelluar festat njera pas tjetres...plus puna, plus drut per dimer   tua bej gati  familjes atje ne kosovë, plus telashet tjera  e papunsija..;he he, e beni lehte ..;jeta eshte e veshtir sot...mirepo mbi te gjitha mbetet shpresa.
Per momentin An Lorit nuk dihet a eshte serbe apo shqiptare,  nuk i interson se çfare kombesije ka ajo, ajo kerkon se nga rrjedh dhe cilet jane prindet e saj, qofshin ata serbe apo shqiptar !
Mbi te gjitha, An Lori kerkon arsyen; pse e humben dhe e hodhen si  nje leckë ?

----------


## Kreksi

Faqe 6

Te nesermen, aty kah ora 9  e mengjesit u degjua telefoni i An Lorit, ishte Ariani qe e lajmronte nga porti i Barit, natën do te kalonin Adriatikun me anijen "Liburnia" ne drejtim te Durrësit dhe pritej te arrije ne oret e vona te mbremjes në Vushtrri. An Lori së pari e hapi biseden, i tregoj se si ia kishin kaluar rruges dhe peripecit rrethë bregut te lumit..
Mirepo Ariani insistonte qe te presin ate  derisa te vinte, ksihte njohtesi te madhe dhe se pa ndihmen e ndonjerit veshtire se do ia arrinte te bie ne gjurmë.
E keshilloi se pari qe te shkonte me nje prekthyes ne spitalin, ku mendonte ai se aty kishte lindur, ndoshta do te kete sukses qe te gjeje ndonjë gjurmë nga dokumentete e atehërshme, nese egzistojne diku. An Lori pohonte me koke duke i thene Arianit se ajo ishte e revoltuar edhe më teper se deri me tani nga skena qe kishte parë dhe ia bente me dije se nuk kishte arritur ti mbylli syt tere naten, qenet  e terbuar dhe ai plehu aty grumbull buzë lumit i kishin mbetur para syve. 
Pas disa minutave ne bised telefonike qe kaloi me Arianin, An Lori i beri me dije Rolandit te beheshin gati, si planë te parë kishin vendosur te shkonin deri ne komunë e pastaj edhe ne spitalin e qytezes. I priste një ditë e ngarkuar.

Qyteti ishte mbushur perplotë njerez, veturat qarkullonin vargë njera pastjetres, disa nga dritaret e veturave kishin nxjerrur flamurin dy krenar, sipas zhurmes se kllaksoneve vrejten se ata ishin darsmorë qe shumica e veturave mbante tablot e regjistimeve te jashtme nga tere europa, gjermania, zvicra, belgjika por edhe franca...
Dasma e muajit Gushtë i kishte dhene gjalleri qytezes, shifeshin ne çdo kende njerzit e hareshem dhe pa brenga, si ne nje atmosfer festive ku edhe radio e qytezes pa nderpre emitonte muzikë te llojellojshme me kenge te pa ndegjuara per An Lorin. Ritmi i kesaj zhurme e shtynte se gjendej ne ndonjë vend te lindjes, me kafenet e restoranet e hapura në çdo 10 metra, terasat e bareve ishin perplotë burra e djem te rinje qe pinin kafe dhe duhan e bisedonin mes tyre, rrallë qe vrenin ndonjë vajzë ne rrugë me cigare ose te ulur ne terasa te kafeneve.
Aty rrethe ores 11 rolandi e An Lori hyn ne deren  komunes. U drejtuan para nje sporteli ku një nepunese i priti e buzëqeshur. An Lori kerkoi nga ajo, ne nje anglishte te pastert,  nese ishte e mundur te marri takim me krybashkiakun.
Ajo iu beri shenje te presin një minut, u largua dhe pas pakë u kthye me një zoteri, i veshur me kostum kravat.
Biseden e filluan perseri ne anglishte. An Lori nxori nga nje portdokument paseporten franceze.
- Ah, ju vini nga Franca, mirëse keni ardhur ! Nuk flisni shqipë fare ?
- Jo, jemi francez, ky është babai imi, i thotë An Lori, duke i bere shenje kah Rolandi.
- Miresekeni ardhur zoteri, ç'farë mund te bejë per juve ? - thote nepunesi duke iu drejtuar An Lorit.
- Kam ardhur te nxjerri një certifikatë te lindjes...
- Vertetim te lindjes ? i thotë nepunesi i habitur. keni lindur ketu ne kete qytete ?
- Po, iu pergjigjë An Lori, duke i treguar me gishtë nepunesit  mbi paseporte, vendin e lindjes"born" Vushtrri ...
- Mirë, ju duhet te drejtoheni tek libri i amzës në zyren atje ne fund te korridorit, ka perplote njerez por do ua beje te mundeshme ndoshta te pranoheni si te privilegjuar, keni nevoj per ndonjë perkthyes ? Më falni, ndoshta mos keni origjinë serbe ?
- Nuk e di ende...iu pergjigje An Lori, kete se kam menduar, ka shumë serbë edhe ketu ?
- Po ka patur pakë, me se shumti ne disa fshatra per rrethë por...
- E kuptoj...i thotë An Lori...
- Une se kuptova mirë, nderhyri nepunesi. Ju ende nuk e dini se a jeni shqiptare apo serbe, mos ke ndonjerin prind serbë e tjetrin shqipatr apo...
- Nuk di asgjë, për kete po kerkoj edhe certifikaten e lindjes...me shpres se ka ndonjë shenjë nga e kaluara ime, jeta ime eshte keshtu e komplikuar...
- Më falni zonjushë per keto pytje qe ju shtrova, nuk do ju lodhi me tutje, me siguri qe edhe ne kabinetin tjeter do mbesin te habitur nga keto kerkimet tuaja. Pritni pakë, do ju percjelli tek byroja tjeter.

Te percjellur nga nepunesi  An Lori e Rolandi thyen turmen e njerzve qe prisnin para ders. Nepunsi trokiti ne der dhe iu beri me shenje qe te hyjnë mbrenda. Pas një bisede te shkurter me koleget e tij, nepunesi mundohej tua spjegoje arsyejen e ardhjes se ketyre dy vizitorve nga Franca.
- Ku banoni në Vushtrri ?- pyeti një grua nenpunëse.
- Në Hotel Kalaja...
- Po, keni një adres, ne cilin vend keni lindur dhe çfarë mbiemri ?
- Kam lindur pa ëmer e mbiemer zonjë, ia ktheu An Lori.
- Si t'ju gjeje atehere ?
- Duhet kerkuar daten e lindjes ne libra te amzes, ndoshta jam diku e shenuar ?
- Se besoj...vetem spitali ndoshat i ka ruajtur keto shenime. Tri dekada gati, shumë janë.
- Po prinderit i ke gjallë ?
- Për ate edhe jam ketu, te gjej mamin tim..
- Nuk e dini fare si quhet ajo ?
- Jo, jam e lindur nga prind te panjohur, pastaj me kan adoptuar  nga ketu në Francë, më shkurt jam një vajz e humbur, pa askendin...nisi te buzëqeshë  An Lori per here te parë.
- Keni pritur 28 vite keshtu pa ditur se kush e nga jeni ?
- Po, keshtu ishte situata...
- Sa çudi ! E si t'ju gjejmi ne atehere pa emer e mbiemer, nuk jemi kompetent ne per kete punë, duhet t'iu drejtoheni ose policis ose spitalit, me ne fund te hapni një shpallje ne gazeten lokale, ose pranë "Radio Vushtrri", nuk di se si t'ju ndihmojmi ndryshe...
- Po e provoj me kete datë te lindjes ne keto fletoret e medha qe shifni por se besoj...
Nepunsja u ngritë më ne fund dhe gjeti fletoren e te gjitha lindjeve qe nga viti 1977 e 1978 dhe nisi ti shletoje faqet...
- Kurrfare rezultati, nuk jeni ne keto fletore, vetem ne spital ka mundesi te gjeni gjurmet eventuale, por veshtirë...
- Mirë pra, me gjeni një perkthyes te frengjishtes, ketu kam marrur me vete dy fjalor...mirëpo me mirë do ishte me nje perkthyes. An Lori nxori dy fjalor xhepi nga çanta dhe ia tregoi nepunses një fjalor "français-albanais e tjetrin "français-serbo-kroate"...
- Qenkeni e paisur mirë, nuk i dihet se ku ju qon ky kerkim, duhet menduar edhe te paprituren, Ballkani eshte perplote me mistere por si kjo asnjehere s'kam ndegjuar deri me sot. Nepunsja mori telefonin dhe kerkoi nje kolege te sajen te ciles menjehere i kerkoj një perkthyes te frengjishtes per ti shoqeruar dy francezet ne spital.

----------


## Troyan.

Brravo Kreksi, histori shume e bukur  :buzeqeshje:  Mezi e pres fundin..

----------

Kreksi (08-02-2018)

----------


## Kreksi

> Brravo Kreksi, histori shume e bukur  Mezi e pres fundin..


neser An Lori  ne spital  do beje hetimet dhe do e gjeje nje tjeter varint te jetes se saj...

...ngadal  - nga-dalë po vjen edhe viti tjeter...lol  !

----------


## honest

valla bre Kreksi t´lumt
veq met naj qite 
kqyr n´t munjsh n fund t javës n´qoft se spunon pëfundo vllau jem se mushknit e bardha t zeza maj bane 
hahahah 
tung mos keqkupto

----------


## Kreksi

> valla bre Kreksi t´lumt
> veq met naj qite 
> kqyr n´t munjsh n fund t javës n´qoft se spunon pëfundo vllau jem se mushknit e bardha t zeza maj bane 
> hahahah 
> tung mos keqkupto


...valal bre honest spo di çka me ba, pot shof veç ti qe pe lexon... nasht, pe shkruj veç  per ty  kete histori..edhe spo du me ti ba t'zeza mushknit o djal o ....lol !

----------


## Adaes

Kreksi perfundoje, se na le ne ankth ...  :ngerdheshje:

----------

Kreksi (08-02-2018)

----------

